# Gentoo per tutti?

## gijii

shev: splittato dal precedente topic sull'invasione linux a Bologna, direi che ci sta bene da solo

Scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione tra informatici di ogni razza e specie  :Very Happy:  ....

Io sono arrivato a Gentoo da poco, ma mi domandavo come diavolo si fa ad andare da una persona e pretendere di "convertirla" a Linux dicendogli che si deve installare una distro con la quale, ogni volta che vuole installare un programma, deve aspettare una o due ore (parlo di programmi di una certa grandezza...) per compilarli.

Va bene essere affezionati a Gentoo, ma chi diavolo ve lo dice di sí?

Io a Gentoo ci sono arrivato dopo un po' di Mandrakkiato, Redhattiato, Slackwariato.

Un mio amico, dottorando ad Ingegneria Informatica a Pisa , giusto ieri mi ha scritto: "perché non mi hai detto che per installare Gentoo mi devo prendere una settimana di ferie?" E la volta precedente stava installando Topologilinux (cioé linux che si installa da windows..  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Non sono un informatico (laurea in scienze politiche), ma forse un po' di diplomazia non vi farebbe male. Alla fine linux è sempre linux  :Smile: !

Ciao a tutti

----------

## paolo

Non sei OT, di piu'!  :Smile: 

Pero' basta aprire un nuovo 3d  :Wink: 

(Un mod che splitti!)

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero' basta aprire un nuovo 3d 
> 
> (Un mod che splitti!)

 

Non era proprio OT, però vedo effettivamente meglio anch'io un nuovo topic, quindi "split"!  :Smile: 

Tornando in argomento, imho Gentoo non è per tutti ovviamente (in teoria lo è, in pratica un po' meno). Ci sono diverse situazioni che possono portare a preferire un'altra distribuzione alla nostra amata Gentoo. Personalmente vario molto a seconda di chi devo "convertire": mandrake per chi non ha mai visto linux, debian se devo fare serverini o macchine simili, gentoo se ci si vuole divertire e imparare seriamente cosa sia linux, etc etc. 

Il bello di linux è proprio questo: tanta scelta, scelte per ogni gusto.

Certo, se uno ha banda, mhz, passione e tempo a disposizione non può non scegliere Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

io se avessi un ppc sarebbe la prima cosa che vorrei fare... tipo comprarmi la nuova amigaA1 e dual boot AmigaOS 4.x e gentoo ;D (/me nostalgico)

----------

## doom.it

giusto l'altro giorno mi aggiravo in quel di venezia, e un tipo che veniva da red hat e Co. si lamentava del fatto che doveva bestemmiare per far andare ogni cosa, esempio il palm, e si chiedeva se gentoo fosse diversa... e mi ha detto "Si ma gentoo va bene per quelli smanettoni come voi e basta"

io gli ho fatto vedere un "emerge -S palm" "emerge jpilot"

ha visto quanto erano grandi i sorgenti, ma non gli importava perche ha adsl a casa, ha visto quanto ci metteva a compilare, ma ha capito che alla fine avrebbe avuto il software che gli serviva... gli abbiamo spiegato cosa doveva conosce per far andare una macchina gentoo (emerge, make.conf, rc-update, conf.d, etc-update) e abbiam dato un'occhiata alla documentazione (tradotta in modo sopraffino  :Wink:  )...

alla fine ha detto.... OK la installo.

Il fatto è che sicuramente non è per tutti.... ma non dev'essere per forza una caratteristica di ogni "prodotto", no? (voglio dire, prova a usare una FM-2 senza aver mai toccato una reflex.... eppure la FM-2 è secondo me la miglior 35mm esistente...) Se però uno vuole imparare, non gli dispiace impiegare banda e potenza di calcolo, e gli va di prendersi una guida, seguirla, e provare a capire cos'è linux e come funziona, gentoo è probabilmente la soluzione più semplice.... comunque non è affatto detto che queste siano le esigenze di tutti, ci mancherebbe!

----------

## emix

Io sinceramente utilizzavo la redhat, che dicono sia una delle distribuzioni più facili da installare... vero. Il problema poi si pone nell'amministrarla, ovvero se voglio la versione nuova di gnome devo aspettare la redhat successiva, e al 99% dei casi mi tocca riformattare tutto perchè nel frattempo ho installato dei pacchetti che non sono fatti dalla redhat e che quindi mi hanno "sporcato" il sistema... Tutto questo con gentoo non avviene. Una volta superato lo scoglio iniziale dell'installazione e della configurazione è la distribuzione più semplice da usare (secondo me).

----------

## paolo

Condivido perfettamente le argomentazioni di Shev sulla scelta della dist.

Eppoi al giorno d'oggi i Megahertz chi non li ha?  :Smile: 

(C'è un responsabile della RH che ha letto il tuo (doom.it) post e sta scrivendo la lettera di licenziamento per quell'addetto  :Very Happy:  )

Paolo

----------

## teknux

sicuramente è come dite voi, cioè che gentoo (al momento, chissà un domani con qualche GUI...) non è per tutti.

personalmente quando devo "convertire" qualcuno faccio più o meno come Shev: se mi trovo davanti una persona che è disposta a provare linux più per usare il pc come si deve, perchè è esasperato da windogs preferisco installargli una mandrake, del resto è ottima anche per affievolire il *trauma* del passaggio ad un altro sistema operativo. 

ma se magari la persona è già smanettona di suo e vuole provare linux per impararlo, beh non ho dubbi a proporre gentoo, visto che come qualcuno ha già detto nel thread, ha una documentazione fuori dal comune. anzi, è talmente dettagliata che anche un totale newbie, seguendo passo passo, non può sbagliare.

poi devo ammettere che il mio *integralismo gentooiano* (sempre più intenso ogni giorno che passa) mi spinge quasi a voler proporre gentoo a tutti e mi frena solo il fatto che oltre ai dilatati tempi di compilazione, l'utente privo di ogni conoscenza informatica (esempio una mamma, un nonno, un fratellino...) sarebbe troppo spiazzato a farlo smanettare con una shell, ma solo per quello  :Wink: 

my 0,02 euro

tek

----------

## emix

Piccolo aneddoto:

L'altro giorno una mia amica mi ha chiesto dove poter procurare linux, per risparmiare sulla licenza di windows... Io mi sono fatto quattro risate e le ho detto di lasciare perdere. Voi mi chiederete: perchè?

...per una che aveva provato ad installare Office prima di Windows non c'è distribuzione che tiene  :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'altro giorno una mia amica mi ha chiesto dove poter procurare linux, per risparmiare sulla licenza di windows... Io mi sono fatto quattro risate e le ho detto di lasciare perdere. Voi mi chiederete: perchè?
> 
> ...per una che aveva provato ad installare Office prima di Windows non c'è distribuzione che tiene 

 

beh, oddio... secondo me è potenzialmente più facile prendersi cura di un terreno vergine che togliere le vecchie erbacce per poi coltivarci sopra...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eppoi al giorno d'oggi i Megahertz chi non li ha? 
> 
> 

 

Personalmente trovo che il vero handicap può essere + nella connessione che nei MHz.

Per il resto... il fatto che vuole una settimana di ferie per me "is not a bug... it's a feature!" (scelte abbastanza oculate su ogni componente, software aggiornato e corerttamente configurato, etc...). 

Ho installato gentoo domenica per la prima volta (da stage1) e, sinceramente, erano anni che non mi divertivo tanto con il PC  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per il resto... il fatto che vuole una settimana di ferie per me "is not a bug... it's a feature!"

 

Una settimana poi mi sembra esagerato... io in mezza giornata avevo già tutto il necessario

```
bash# 
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non era proprio OT, però vedo effettivamente meglio anch'io un nuovo topic, quindi "split"! 

 

Il tuo primo split!!! AUGURI!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskin1

IMHO = on

La distribuzione per tutti e DI tutti e' la debian. Puo' essere usata dal server al desktop dell'ufficio senza molti problemi: per i server e' stratestata, per i desktop/workstation ha tutto il software che occore (basta usare la sid), compresi tool di configurazione e di setup.

Altri vantaggio: non c'e' nessuna azienda dietro (ma questo e' un'altra faccenda), ci sono tonnelate di documentazione anche in italiano. Adesso che stanno pensando anche ad un tool di installazione piu' da niubbi credo che non ci saranno piu' scuse per non consigliarla anche ad un niubbo.

Gentoo: se hai tanta banda, tanti mhz e un po' di tempo puoi goderti l'altra migliore distribuzione attualmente in circolazione. Personalmente non la consiglierei ad un niubbo completo: ha ancora un po' di strada da fare (es. dipendenza a ritroso, installazione). Ma i prerequisiti ci sono tutti.

IMHO = off

W debian W gentoo.

----------

## emix

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> ... ha ancora un po' di strada da fare (es. dipendenza a ritroso, installazione). Ma i prerequisiti ci sono tutti.

 

Secondo me l'installazione così com'è è grandiosa... si capiscono un sacco di cose. Certo non sarà per tutti, ma la guida secondo me è davvero ben fatta.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il tuo primo split!!! AUGURI!!!  

 

 :Laughing:  Grazie! E' stata un'emozione!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gijii

Mi pare di capire di aver dato la possibilita' di provare l' emozione dello splittare qualcuno....

Ehm, che e' lo split? Si piglia qualcuno che ha detto una fesseria e lo si rinchiude in un angolo in punizione?  :Smile: 

----------

## matteo*

 *gijii wrote:*   

> Mi pare di capire di aver dato la possibilita' di provare l' emozione dello splittare qualcuno....
> 
> Ehm, che e' lo split? Si piglia qualcuno che ha detto una fesseria e lo si rinchiude in un angolo in punizione? 

 

mmm.. penso di sì e probabilmente lo si condanna anche x quello che ha detto..  :Wink: 

o forse consiste semplicemente nel separare (to split) una parte ot di un thread e se ne crea uno nuovo..

----------

## shev

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> o forse consiste semplicemente nel separare (to split) una parte ot di un thread e se ne crea uno nuovo..

 

Esatto, è fatto per evitare di avere topic con un titolo abbastanza esplicativo che poi al loro interno contengono anche messaggi relativi ad altri argomenti, che per quanto interessanti rischiano di passare in secondo piano o non essere visti. E' solo una ragione di ordine e leggibilità, facilitando anche le ricerche nel forum (a me tanto care  :Laughing:  ). Nulla di grave  :Wink: 

----------

## Detronizator

Per esperienza personale stò sconsigliando a chiunque Mandrake: IMHO per mancanza di fondi e voglia di riprendersi stia sfornando prodotti sempre peggiori.

RH, é vero che ti vincola ai suoi pacchetti (in realtà, neanche tanto vero), ma la  uso a lavoro (per motivi "politici") e la trovo molto migliorata (rispetto a quando la usavo 7.x): penso che per un utente medio sia ottima.

SuSE? Penso che dal punto di vista desktop, i tedesconi siano sempre una spanna sopra tutti. E' questa che consiglio a tutti quelli che si avvicinano a linux.

All'ultimo LinuxDay ho passato tutta la giornata a consigliarla ( e a rispondere a domande che vanno dal comprensibile/noto al paradossale/assurdo/idiota).

Cosa consiglio agli smanettoni?

DEB se vogliono essere seri

GENTOO (che amo sempre di più) se si vogliono "divertire seriamente" e "seriamente divertire": un mix di "smanettoneria" e di "semplicità".

ps Non ho letto nessuno che parla anche del fatto che Gentoo ha parte del suo tree disponibile anche in pacchetti binari.  :Wink: 

Lo so, piccola parte, ma é pur sempre disponibile per chi deve fare la sua prima installazione, a parte poi i 3 stage ed i GRP.

----------

## cerri

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> IMHO = on
> 
> La distribuzione per tutti e DI tutti e' la debian. Puo' essere usata dal server al desktop dell'ufficio senza molti problemi: per i server e' stratestata, per i desktop/workstation ha tutto il software che occore (basta usare la sid),

 

Su quest'ultima affermazoine non sono proprio d'accordo...

Usare una unstable per un desktop non e' certo una bella cosa...

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Su quest'ultima affermazoine non sono proprio d'accordo...
> 
> Usare una unstable per un desktop non e' certo una bella cosa...

 

in effetti, chi è quel folle che istalla pacchetti masked sul suo desktop ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Io  :Very Happy:  ma la differenza e' che NON SONO costretto, a differenza di Debian...

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Io  ma la differenza e' che NON SONO costretto, a differenza di Debian...

 

..............................................................................O

anche tuuu?  :Shocked:   e io che credevo di essere il solo  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Bhe nn credo sia difficile convincere delle persone a installare gentoo, alla fine è la miglior distro in giro, xchè ti permette di fare quello che vuoi senza stare a dire a YaST o Drake che se ne deve fregare delle dipendenze...

P.S. avete provato ad installare i driver ati (rpm) su una Suse, RH o drake che sia? c'è da impazzire.. l'ultima volta mi voleva cancellare mezzo sistema..(gnome e kde inclusi...)qui invece ho installato tutto alla grandissima  :Very Happy: 

[OT] NN sto più nella pelle sono contentissimo, appena finito di compilare il tutto adesso sto postando con firebird sotto Xfree ---> fantastico [/OT]

L'unica menata è che bisogna aspettare, ma come dice il maestro Joda la pazienza la virtù dei forti...o nn era lui  :Wink:  cmq x i giovani Jedi che nn hanno pazienza esiste o il lato oscuro (RH, ecc BLah!  :Confused:  ) oppure la GRP e li te la cavi in 2 - 3 ore anche se nn sai cosa è la tastiera...

CiauZ

----------

## cerri

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Punto Informatico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentile redazione di Punto Informatico, il mio vuole essere uno sfogo spietato ma quanto più costruttivo possibile. Ho quasi vent'anni e sono una matricola all'università di Padova, dove per la prima volta ho combinato qualcosa con Linux, tanto da convincermi a farlo diventare il mio SO standard, anche perchè ne condivido appieno la filosofia.
> 
> Pieno di entusiasmo ho installato su un vecchio computer la distribuzione Mandrake 7.1, ma non c'era verso di far funzionare la mia altrettanto vecchia Creative SB AWE32. Mi collego ad internet (ho ancora un modem a 56K!) e dopo molto peregrinare trovo l'AWE32 HOWTO che mi dice di installare i driver e ricompilare il kernel.
> ...

 

----------

## cerri

Mandrake 7.1....

----------

## Detronizator

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La distribuzione per tutti e DI tutti e' la debian. Puo' essere usata dal server al desktop dell'ufficio senza molti problemi: per i server e' stratestata, per i desktop/workstation ha tutto il software che occore (basta usare la sid), compresi tool di configurazione e di setup.

 

Secondo me prendere un utente e metterlo davanti al fatto che, per usare X (esempio), deve inserirsi nel "gruppo di X", bhé, c'è da ripensarci.

No, non é per tutti.

Forse può pure essere messa in mano ad un principiante ma:

1) Deve essere intelligente (IMHO non del tutto diffusa come cosa)

2) Deve avere voglia di domandare (e non di criticare ciò che non comprende)

3) Deve aver voglia, soprattutto, di leggere documentazioni, pagine di manuale e tanto altro testo.

4) Meglio se é "informatico" o "studia informatica": molte cose sono già "date".

5) Deve essere intelligente (meglio ribadire   :Laughing:  )

Hardware Requirement per Gentoo:

1) Deve essere intelligente (ovvio)

2) Deve aver voglia, soprattutto, di leggere documentazioni, pagine di manuale e tanto altro testo.

3) Meglio se é "informatico" o "studia informatica": molte cose sono già "date".

4) Deve entusiasmarsi per una "stringa di opzioni particolari da passare a GCC3": anche se può sembrarci strano, c'é gente competente che se ne fo**e di certe cose. Magari perché troppo impegnata con Macromedia MX e la loro ultima applicazione web-oriented.

SuSE o RH per me le possono usare anche i Cerebrolesi!   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> SuSE o RH per me le possono usare anche i Cerebrolesi!  

 

Non credo. Quell'utente aveva provato Mandrake...

E cmq credo sia anche ora di capire che user-friendly ha dei limit: un PC e' talmente universale che per usarlo bisogna avere voglia di imparare.

Quanti di vostri amici windowssiani hanno letto il manuale istruzioni del loro VCR?

----------

## hardskin1

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Omesso]
> 
> SuSE o RH per me le possono usare anche i Cerebrolesi!  

 

Non mi sono spiegato in modo completo. Il "tutti" era riferito a persone che possano soddisfare i punti dall'uno al cinque; non certo a mia nonna, alla massaia o al navigatore della domenica pomeriggio.

 *il cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su quest'ultima affermazoine non sono proprio d'accordo... *il fatto di usare la sid sul desktop*
> 
> Usare una unstable per un desktop non e' certo una bella cosa...

 

Debian e' stata la distro che mi ha convinto a cancellare windows dal computer. Prima di passare a gentoo ho usato due anni debian/sid a casa e a scuola. L'ho sempre utilizzata per compiti di routine (internet, mail, musica), un po' come server e non ho mai avuto problemi seri. E' vero pero' che qualche volta ero costretto a reinstallare una versione piu' vecchia di un programma... diavolo, e' pur sempre unstable   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

credo che il *personaggio* che ha scritto ha PI abbia qualche problemino, o sia partito facendo finta di essere un utonto. non è possibile che non sia riuscito a far andare una mandrake, ci sono riuscite persone che non avevano mai visto linux. bah, meno male che studiava informatica...

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E cmq credo sia anche ora di capire che user-friendly ha dei limit: un PC e' talmente universale che per usarlo bisogna avere voglia di imparare.
> 
> Quanti di vostri amici windowssiani hanno letto il manuale istruzioni del loro VCR?
> ...

 

concordo pienamente. il fatto di avere la *forma mentis* abituata a non leggere neanche un help su windogs, o avere un sistema che avrebbe la pretesa di non farti documentare anche un minimo per capire come funziona il sistema non giustifica/spiega il cocnetto di user friendly. a mio parere il MacOS è forse un esempio (capolavoro) di usablità, ma bisogna leggersi come sfruttarla questa sua amicizia con l'utente.

friendly può voler dire che non devi essere obbligato a digitare comandi da tastiera quando puoi clickare su un'icona ben più esplicativa.

il discorso del "linux è per tutti" non credo sia realizzabile, anzi andrei un pochettino sopra, prima di chiedersi questo bisogna prima scoprire se il "pc  è per tutti". nel momento in cui il pc è per *qualcuno* allora il problema del sistema operativo è secondario. anzi sulla scia di questo discorso persino un programma di videoscrittura può destare dubbi del genere: se non sai come funziona devi studiarlo (intendo per feature un po' più avanzate del semplice editing) altrimenti non bisogna lamentarsi che certe cose non vengono.

ps: ma sbaglio o i midi funziavano pure su hardware tipo *schiacciapensieri polistill*, mi sembra strano non funzino su linux, ma non posso dirlo perchè non mi occupo di audio...

saluti,

tek

----------

## DuDe

Io non capisco una cosa, ma la gente ha difficolta' a comprendere l'italiano? gli howto in italiano sono ben fatti, e di solito basta seguire a mo' di scimmia cio' che vi e' scritto, ora a meno di problemi hardware funzica tutto, magari non in maniera automagica come in altri OS ma funzica tutto.

Se il tizio che ha scritto su P.I. non c'e' riuscito mi viene il sospetto che 

a: e' un po' corto di comprendonio 

b: ha grossi problemi a leggere

c: ha il pc che fa' le bizze! 

In ogni caso, che sia linux, che sia GeCoS i problemi li avra' comunque.

Io leggendo la guida gentoo ho installato al primo colpo! sarao' genio? non credo, magari so' leggere questo si!

----------

## ScolaBirra

Io ho una cosa da dire sulla Debian e le altre distro: un sacco di gente mi ha criticato che la gentoo non e' cosi' sicura come la Debian, e che va bene solo per smanettare  e non per fare cose serie. A parte il fatto che se dovessi mettere su un PC che dev'essere assolutamente sicuro mi orienterei piu' sui vari *BSD. Cmq qua a scuola (dove la distro ufficiale e' la RH perche' danno un supporto tecnico (ancora per poco   :Twisted Evil:  , poi penso che vogliano passare a Fedora   :Crying or Very sad:  ) io mi sono installato la Gentoo e ci faccio girare Matlab, Mathematica e fra un po' penso che provero' pure Cadence... Mai avuto un problema (a dire il vero si, con la stampante, ma era perche' non mi ero dato la pena di leggere bene la doc) e mi gira tutto a meraviglia e ho pure il culo parato dal bel firewallino che ho tirato su. Un amico sotto RH vedendo come ero configurato ha lasciato perdere la RH e si e' installato la Gentoo.

Tutto questo solo per dire che bisogna fire di considerare la Gentoo come una distro particolare, ma non seria.

E ho letto sui forums inglesi che nella mailing list della Debian c'e' stato un thread lunghissimo sul perche' stessero perdendo utenti a favore della Gentoo....   :Cool: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Io non capisco una cosa, ma la gente ha difficolta' a comprendere l'italiano? gli howto in italiano sono ben fatti, e di solito basta seguire a mo' di scimmia cio' che vi e' scritto, ora a meno di problemi hardware funzica tutto, magari non in maniera automagica come in altri OS ma funzica tutto.
> 
> Se il tizio che ha scritto su P.I. non c'e' riuscito mi viene il sospetto che 
> 
> a: e' un po' corto di comprendonio 
> ...

 

Quoto

Io nn ho frequentato una scuola x informatici (perito aeronautico :'( sigh! ) e nn sono iscritto all'uni eppure sono riuscito a mettere la gentoo...

Basta solo la voglia di imparare, una guida ben fatta e un pc .punto.

d) è meglio che vada a lavorare al posto di perdere tempo 

(come ha detto lui... tempo perso x cosa poi? x imparare? allora frequenta il posto sbagliato..)

Ma va a laurà! 

come dicono a Milano

CiapZ

----------

## shev

Io resto convinto che certe cose non siano "per tutti" e che questo sia un gran bene! Che senso ha spingere verso l'usabilità-assoluta-senza-leggere-una-pagina-di-man, un'interfaccia-che-fa-tutto-lei-anche-il-caffè-(e-spacerabbit-rosica  :Laughing: ) e cose simili se ciò significa nascondere parti significative del sistema all'utente, rendere arduo "alzare il cofano e metterci le mani", portare l'utente ad impigrirsi e perdere la voglia di conoscere?

Può avere senso per certe tipologie di utenti, per altre meno (vedi me e voi  :Razz:  )

Imho la varietà di persone che possono usare un pc e gli utilizzi possibili che di esso si possono fare sono talmente tanti e tanto diversi che pretendere di avere il SO definitivo non solo è utopico ma pure controproducente. 

Teniamoci strette le varie distribuzioni (aumentarne la compatibilità può essere un bene, farle diventare un'unica cosa no), godiamoci le piccole discussioni su quale sia la migliore, il bello di linux è anche questo. Ci da la scelta, noi ce la dobbiamo godere.

Gentoo è per chi ha voglia di fare, disfare, conoscere e smanettare? Ma ben venga, se il suo destino è questo allora abbiamo assicurata una distribuzione "per noi" ottima per moooolto tempo (e meno utonti sul forum, quindi meno lavoro per i moderatori...  :Laughing: )

p.s.: anche perchè non so voi, ma io spesso ho bisogno di stimoli per fare qualcosa ed avere una distribuzione che non da la pappa pronta tramite tool grafici ma "costringe" ad arrivare alla soluzione tramite un'infinità di stimoli lo trovo utilissimo ed irrinunciabile. Sarò egoista, ma questa è la mia visione Shev-centrica  :Laughing: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Io ho una cosa da dire sulla Debian e le altre distro: un sacco di gente mi ha criticato che la gentoo non e' cosi' sicura come la Debian, e che va bene solo per smanettare  e non per fare cose serie.

 

Disclaimer: non voglio innescare flames, riporto solo opinioni personali derivate dall'esperienza.

Debian non è che sia esente da pecche, come qualcuno della comunità vuol far credere, tutt'altro.

Come tutte le distro, ha i suoi punti di forza - non ho ancora trovato una distribuzione che mi permetta di ottenere un duplicato esatto di un'installazione in modo tanto facile e veloce come Debian - e di debolezza: con altre distro non ho mai dovuto rinunciare a installare un'immagine precompilata del kernel perché non c'è verso di convincere l'initrd che il mio modules.dep è a posto (e parlo di stable, non di sid).

Il problema non sta nella distro che si usa, sempre Linux è, ma nell'avere o no una visione aperta verso gli altri.

Forse, se Debian sta perdendo utenti a favore di Gentoo, vuol dire che da questo punto di vista hanno ancora qualcosa da imparare.

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io resto convinto che certe cose non siano "per tutti" e che questo sia un gran bene! Che senso ha spingere verso l'usabilità-assoluta-senza-leggere-una-pagina-di-man, un'interfaccia-che-fa-tutto-lei-anche-il-caffè-(e-spacerabbit-rosica ) e cose simili se ciò significa nascondere parti significative del sistema all'utente, rendere arduo "alzare il cofano e metterci le mani", portare l'utente ad impigrirsi e perdere la voglia di conoscere?
> 
> Può avere senso per certe tipologie di utenti, per altre meno (vedi me e voi  )
> 
> 

 

beh oddio, perchè pensare che USABILITA' e *userfriendly-tezza* (stile pubblicità lindt) sia sinonimo di "pappa pronta"? secondo Te (Shev) o Voi (Gechi), è più amichevole un messaggio tipo "errore irreversibile nell'area di memoria 0xabcdef" oppure un bel "manca la libreria pincopallino.so" ?

seconso me il concetto di usabilità e amicizia (italianizziamoci) va ben oltre l'idea dell'utonto, e la cosa peggiore è che anche Noi power-users siamo convinti di questa impostazine mentale. proviamo ad astrarre questa idea e cominciamo a pensare che amichevole è innanzi tutto qualcosa che si fa capire, a *cofano* aperto o chiuso che sia deve essere chiaro. per me amichevole non è un OS che faccia tutto automagicamente a colpi di songoli click, potrebbe, purchè lo faccia bene e si faccia capire (malcelata leccata a macos). è ovvio poi che è sempre e comunque necessario studiare il funzionamento. come ho già detto in un altro post, non possiamo aspettarci di saper usare word (o openoffice) senza sapere cosa fa e come farlo. quello scemo (non trovo altri aggettivi consoni, scusate) di punto informatico (di cui mi chiedo perchè abbiano pubblicato una mail così

inutile, se dovessimo lamentarci di tutti i casini di windogs, come faceva notare già qualcun'altro...) è un persona windows-lobotomi-zzata che sbagliatamente crede che usare un pc si riduca a clickare ok e riavviare quando non funziona un programma (poi con mandrake 7.1 che montava un kernel 2.2 e kde 1.qualcosa oltre a migliaia di applicativi e driver agli albori o ancora inesistenti... come il confronto di ballmer tra win2000 e RH6.0)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Imho la varietà di persone che possono usare un pc e gli utilizzi possibili che di esso si possono fare sono talmente tanti e tanto diversi che pretendere di avere il SO definitivo non solo è utopico ma pure controproducente.
> 
> 

 

beh "definitivo" per un dato scopo sarebbe da sperare per molti aspetti (non escludendo l'innovazione, sempre necessaria), "universale"... mi auguro mai! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo è per chi ha voglia di fare, disfare, conoscere e smanettare? Ma ben venga, se il suo destino è questo allora abbiamo assicurata una distribuzione "per noi" ottima per moooolto tempo (e meno utonti sul forum, quindi meno lavoro per i moderatori... )
> 
> 

 

mmm mi sembrerebbe di "prestare il fianco" a chi sostiene che linux (o gentoo stessa) sia solo per smanettoni... ben venga lo smanetto (e sempre sia lodato, amen) ma in ambienti di produzione in genere... non c'è bisogno di tirare fuori questo discorso. gentoo credo sia ottima per soddisfare entrambe le esigenze, anzi è il suo punto di forza (imho)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: anche perchè non so voi, ma io spesso ho bisogno di stimoli per fare qualcosa ed avere una distribuzione che non da la pappa pronta tramite tool grafici ma "costringe" ad arrivare alla soluzione tramite un'infinità di stimoli lo trovo utilissimo ed irrinunciabile.

 

sempre!  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> beh oddio, perchè pensare che USABILITA' e *userfriendly-tezza* (stile pubblicità lindt) sia sinonimo di "pappa pronta"? secondo Te (Shev) o Voi (Gechi), è più amichevole un messaggio tipo "errore irreversibile nell'area di memoria 0xabcdef" oppure un bel "manca la libreria pincopallino.so" ?

 

Alt, non ho detto che usabilità sia sinonimo di pappa pronta o interfacce. Se rileggi la mia frase sopra vedi che non presuppone questo concetto. Semplicemente ritengo che la semplicità di utilizzo per la maggior parte dei "non informatici" sia data da interfacce comode ed efficaci, che non costringano l'utente ad impararsi prima l'uso di un editor come vim o emacs, quindi capire il concetto di "file di configurazione", "variabile", "assegnamento di variabile", "console", "linea di comando" e tutte quelle cose che noi "informatici" diamo per scontate ma che chi è estraneo a questo mondo ti assicuro può far fatica a capire, senza considerare che spesso non interessa loro capire, ma solo usare (giusto o condivisibile che sia).

Gli errori non dovrebbero essere considerati "la norma", il metro di giudizio. Sono condizioni eccezionali che non dovrebbero far parte del normale utilizzo. Che poi un errore esplicativo sia meglio di certi output stile nwn (vero doom?  :Wink:  ) non ci piove, ma non c'entra con le interfacce: anche queste possono dare maggiori info.

 *Quote:*   

> per me amichevole non è un OS che faccia tutto automagicamente a colpi di songoli click, potrebbe, purchè lo faccia bene e si faccia capire (malcelata leccata a macos). è ovvio poi che è sempre e comunque necessario studiare il funzionamento.

 

Nessuno ha mai sostenuto il contrario. Però come dicevo prima ritengo molto più amichevole e di semplice utilizzo (ripeto, per l'utente medio) un bel tool grafico ben pensato che modificarsi a mano un file di config con tutte le nozioni, seppur banali per noi, che implica.

 *Quote:*   

> come ho già detto in un altro post, non possiamo aspettarci di saper usare word (o openoffice) senza sapere cosa fa e come farlo

 

Certo, ma visto che per molte cose le vie possibili per ottenere un risultato sono due (vedi la configurazione di un programma), editarsi a mano un file o servirsi di un tool grafico, ritengo più semplice e bisognoso di molte meno nozioni usare il secondo metodo piuttosto che il primo.

Il primo metodo è molto più didattico, ma a molti non importa ciò che tale approccio insegna: devono usare il programma, non imparare concetti di cui potrebbero fare a meno usando interfacce grafiche.

 *Quote:*   

> quello scemo (non trovo altri aggettivi consoni, scusate) di punto informatico [snip di censura] 

 

Non scadiamo nella volgarità e nell'offesa, siamo in un paese fortunatamente libero (non fate i difficili, è una frase contestabile ma in linea di massima accettabile. Sono ben altri i paesi privi di libertà...).

Ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come vuole, ritenersi soddisfatto o meno dal tal prodotto, senza per questo venir insultato. Se proprio si vuol cercare di imporre il proprio punto di vista, si deve farlo con i contenuti, non con una forma dispregiativa o aggressiva.

 *Quote:*   

> mmm mi sembrerebbe di "prestare il fianco" a chi sostiene che linux (o gentoo stessa) sia solo per smanettoni... ben venga lo smanetto (e sempre sia lodato, amen) ma in ambienti di produzione in genere... non c'è bisogno di tirare fuori questo discorso. gentoo credo sia ottima per soddisfare entrambe le esigenze, anzi è il suo punto di forza (imho) 

 

Attenzione, anche qui non ho detto che gentoo sia "difficile" e "per smanettoni" (e soprattutto parlavo, nel caso specifico di gentoo come distribuzione, non di linux in generale). Ho detto che se così viene considerata a me va più che bene per i motivi detti sopra e nell'altro post. Vista la diversità di utilizzi ed utenti, preferisco che gentoo soddisfi il mio concetto di usabilità didattica che non quella dell'utente medio.

E non si può negare che gentoo sia meno amichevole per l'utente medio di altre distribuzioni. E' forse molto più amichevole di altre distro per uno che ha determinate conoscenze, tipicamente l'appassionato di informatica. Ma per chi il pc lo vuole usare *e basta* di strada dovrebbe ancora farne.

Chiudo ribadendo un ultimo concetto: IMHO ognuno ha le sue idee e vanno rispettate, che le se condivida o meno. Si potrebbe discutere per anni senza che ognuno muti la sua opinione, è questo il bello del dialogo. Se così non fosse esisterebbero solo monologhi.

Io ho espresso solo la mia visione, senza alcuna pretesa di aver espresso la verità assoluta.

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Semplicemente ritengo che la semplicità di utilizzo per la maggior parte dei "non informatici" sia data da interfacce comode ed efficaci, che non costringano l'utente ad impararsi prima l'uso di un editor come vim o emacs, quindi capire il concetto di "file di configurazione", "variabile", "assegnamento di variabile", "console", "linea di comando" e tutte quelle cose che noi "informatici" diamo per scontate ma che chi è estraneo a questo mondo ti assicuro può far fatica a capire
> ...

 

non è proprio questo quello che intendevo io. o meglio non ritengo necessario (anzi fosse per me solleverei i non-informatici da questo ingrato compito). ma partendo dall'idea di far usare una comoda GUI, ad ogni modo si presuppone che bisogna saper usare anche la GUI, che per noi sarà *più comoda* di editarsi a mano i file di configurazione, conoscere i concetti di variabile, etc etc... credo che un utente debba conoscere almeno come usare anche l'interfaccia, cosa che molti non-informatici neanche fanno...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli errori non dovrebbero essere considerati "la norma", il metro di giudizio. Sono condizioni eccezionali che non dovrebbero far parte del normale utilizzo.
> 
> 

 

eccezionali e purtroppo immancabili. anche un po' più di chiarezza in un errore aiuterebbe...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, ma visto che per molte cose le vie possibili per ottenere un risultato sono due (vedi la configurazione di un programma), editarsi a mano un file o servirsi di un tool grafico, ritengo più semplice e bisognoso di molte meno nozioni usare il secondo metodo piuttosto che il primo.
> 
> 

 

no, non discuto questo, non sono contro le GUI, tutt'altro (al di là dei miei gusti personali...), il mio esempio aveva/voleva_avere un altro significato: cioè che imho è letteralmente IMPENSABILE mettersi davanti a un pc (anche il più amichevole e semplice possibile) e *pretendere* di saper usare applicazioni (ho preso OO o msword) senza sapere cosa significhino i menù ed i numerosi *pulsantini*. sembrerà sciocco farlo notare ma la vedo così. molte persone si auto-definiscono "negate" ad usare un pc, però MAI si sognerebbero di comprarsi un "msword/OO.org for dummies" e capire una o due cose di come funziona quel programma. e appunto non si tratta di usare vim o emacs, nè imparare il filesystem linux, tantomeno diventare abili programmatori, semplicemente imparare a capire "come il pc comunica con noi". non scherzo ma più di qualcuno, le prime volte è indeciso se clickare su "OK" o "CANCELLA" davanti a un qualche prompt tipo "inviare posta in uscita ora?" o "attivare una connessione a internet?".

mio padre usava i pc con msdos, cioè nel periodo che se volevi usare il pc dovevi leggerti un qualche manuale per capire almeno come fare qualcosa. quando c'era il "wordstar" per scrivere i documenti. ora è un completo *negato* tranne per quei 2-3 applicativi office e autocad studiati sul libro con la consapevolezza che senza un manuale non combini nulla. lui non è informatico, non conosce ancora (nonostante me lo chieda 1 volta a settimana) la differenza tra "sito" e "indirizzo di  posta", tuttavia lo usa per quel che gli serve, forse meno di un utente medio. è ora di prendere coscienza che se la montagna (il pc) non va a maometto (l'utente)....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non scadiamo nella volgarità e nell'offesa, siamo in un paese fortunatamente libero (non fate i difficili, è una frase contestabile ma in linea di massima accettabile. Sono ben altri i paesi privi di libertà...).
> 
> Ognuno ha il diritto di pensarla come vuole, ritenersi soddisfatto o meno dal tal prodotto, senza per questo venir insultato. Se proprio si vuol cercare di imporre il proprio punto di vista, si deve farlo con i contenuti, non con una forma dispregiativa o aggressiva.
> ...

 

innanzi tutto mi scuso per la volgarità. anche se non era quello il mio intento. non mi permetterei mai di imporre le mie opinioni a nessuno. semmai mi scaldo contro una forma quanto mai superfciale di esprimere giudizi (al di là del cosa esprime) su qualcosa che oltre a conoscere poco, mi suona tanto di propagandistico (e qui anche qualche legittimo dubbio sulla veridicità e la provenienza di quella mail a PI...). per quanto mi riguarda, accetto e non critico le opinioni di tutti, anche se diametralmente opposte alle mie, ma critico chi spara giudizi superficiali e/o faziosi siano essi pro/contro linux in questo caso. avrei preferito leggere più qualcosa del tipo "io non sono riuscito a far funzionare sto coso, c'ho provato. ma ammetto di essere negato su google" e non "ma linux non supporta questo e quest'altro, mamma mia meglio win". ora per il "meglio win" mi frega poco, ma sentenziare cose non vere... un po' come usare una vecchia fiat500 ed esclamare "mmazza non va oltre i 60 orari, e poi non ha gli alzacristalli elettrici... ho capito che le fiat non valgono una ceppa, meglio la bicicletta, almeno in discesa pedalando veloce vado più forte".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiudo ribadendo un ultimo concetto: IMHO ognuno ha le sue idee e vanno rispettate, che le se condivida o meno. Si potrebbe discutere per anni senza che ognuno muti la sua opinione, è questo il bello del dialogo. Se così non fosse esisterebbero solo monologhi.
> 
> Io ho espresso solo la mia visione, senza alcuna pretesa di aver espresso la verità assoluta.

 

mi stai facendo venire un dubbio: pensi che nel mio ultimo post io abbia voluto imporre la mia opinione algi altri?

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> mi stai facendo venire un dubbio: pensi che nel mio ultimo post io abbia voluto imporre la mia opinione algi altri?

 

Assolutamente no, è che nei post lunghi a volte perdo il filo e mi ritrovo a scrivere opinioni mie ma non dettate da motivi particolari, solo "mi lascio prendere"  :Laughing: 

Sul resto del tuo post avrei cmq da dire, ma come dicevo potremmo andare avanti anni ciascuno sulle sue posizioni, ad ognuno le sue idee (più che altro mi manca il tempo adesso, al prossimo GDay ne parleremo quanto vuoi)  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Io  ma la differenza e' che NON SONO costretto, a differenza di Debian... 
> 
> ..............................................................................O
> 
> anche tuuu?   e io che credevo di essere il solo 

 

siamo in 3 allora... ~x86 di fisso

----------

